# كاتالوج المميزة لتصاميم الذهب والفضه بالاسماء



## أم الغلاوي_المميزة (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*




 *
* انواع الاكسسوارات اللي نصممها*
*  التعليقات*
*  الاسوار*
*  الحلق*
*  الخواتم باصبع واصبعين*
*  كبك*
*  تعليقات جوال *
*  بروشات *
*  مسابح*
*  ولو عندكم افكار باذن الله ننفذها لكم*

*  المده اللي يخاذها تنفيذ الطلب *

*  4 ايام الى 5 ايام من تاريخ تحويل المبلغ للطلب *

* لاسعار حسب الطلب بالنسبة لكتابة الاسماء بالفضة اوالذهب :*
*  اسواره بسلسال 250*
*  اسوارة بخيط 200*
*  كتابة كلمتين 250*
*  كتابة كلمه واحدة 200*
*  الحلق 200*
*  الخواتم 180 و 200*
*  الكبك 350*
*  السبحة350 ريال الى 450 حسب النوع موجود سيراميك رخيص الوان كثيره *
* وفيه يسر *
* وفيه فيروز *
* الصور ع الخاص لانها خاااصه حبيباتي*



* الصفحه الاولى *

*



 *


* الصفحه الثانيه *

*



 *

* الصفحه الثالثه *

*



*




* الصفحه الرابعه *


*



 *


* أختاااري تصميمك المميز *

*



 *

* 1 *
* اختاري تصميمك المميز2*

*



 *

* انتهى ولله الحمد والمنه *

* أعدادي وتصميمي : المميزة مول*​


----------



## أم الغلاوي_المميزة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كاتالوج المميزة لتصاميم الذهب والفضه بالاسماء*

لا اله الا الله


----------



## أم الغلاوي_المميزة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كاتالوج المميزة لتصاميم الذهب والفضه بالاسماء*

استغفر الله


----------



## أم الغلاوي_المميزة (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: كاتالوج المميزة لتصاميم الذهب والفضه بالاسماء*

حيااااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## أم الغلاوي_المميزة (7 يناير 2011)

*رد: كاتالوج المميزة لتصاميم الذهب والفضه بالاسماء*

حيااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## أم الغلاوي_المميزة (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: كاتالوج المميزة لتصاميم الذهب والفضه بالاسماء*

حياااااااااااااااااااااكم


----------



## جوو الرياض (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: كاتالوج المميزة لتصاميم الذهب والفضه بالاسماء*

موووفقه ياااااارب


----------

